# Venturing into the Unknown



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mstar in! I don't know where to start listening concerning the following composers! What are the best works by these guys, because though I have heard _some_ of their music, I want to get to know it well, so give me the *best* works, in your opinion, please!!:

-*Sibelius*

-*Berlioz*

-*Shostakovich* (don't know _too_ much by him....)

-*Mahler* (just never stuck with me, so I'm starting this collection over!)


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know if they are really the best works of these composers, but they are in my opinion the best for starters.  


Sibelius - try Symphony No. 2 or 5.

Berlioz - I don't really know, but Symphonie Fantastique seems to be popular. 

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 1 or 5, Piano Quintet.

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde! But symphonies Nos. 1 and 5 are safe bets, too.


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Berlioz is one of my favourite composers overall. In addition to the Symphonie Fantastique, I would recommend his Grande Messe des Mortes, which is one of the most spectacular settings of the Reqiuem mass. Or if you like his orchestral works, perhaps try some of the overtures such as the "Roman Carnival." 

For Sibelius, I would agree with DrKilroy that Symphonies 2 and 5 are good ones to try.

My favourite Mahler is probably Symphony No. 2, but I guess everyone has a different favourite.

I don't know too much Shostakovich myself, but I do enjoy his Cello Concerto #1 and Piano Concerto #2


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with all of DrKilroy's suggestions. A few more would be:

Sibelius: Violin Concerto, Symphony 7, and Finlandia

Berlioz: Harold in Italy, Requiem

Shostakovich: Symphony 10, String Quartet 3 and 8, Piano Concerto No. 1

Mahler: Everything (Well maybe Symphony 2 and 4)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Am not a fan of Berlioz, but would take "Romeo & Juliet" op.17 among his works 




As for the others, I like most of their music a lot. But - some varied samples:

Shosty: String Quartet no.7 



 1st Cello Concerto; Symphony 8, Viola Sonata, Symphony 15

Mahler: Symphony no.10, Das Lied von der Erde, Rückert Lieder, 4th Symphony, 5th Symphony.

Sibelius: 1st Symphony; 4th Symphony; Malincolia; Kullervo Symphony; Tapiola.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Am not a fan of Berlioz, but would take "Romeo & Juliet" op.17 among his works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the nickname Shosty. 

*But thanks, everyone! Hopefully, I'll get some more.* (Greedy, greedy mstar....) :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

mstar said:


> *Sibelius*


Symphony No. 2 is his most popular work, Symphony No. 4 perhaps the most powerful, and Symphony No. 7 his most unique.



mstar said:


> -*Berlioz*


The Symphonie fantastique is his most popular work, but I prefer the viola concerto Harold en Italie and Romeo et Juliette.



mstar said:


> -*Shostakovich* (don't know _too_ much by him....)


The Eighth String Quartet is a terse, bleak work with staying power and audience appeal. The 5th Symphony is a perennial favorite, but I think the finale is musically weak, no matter how you interpret its message, and prefer the more modernistic 4th.



mstar said:


> -*Mahler* (just never stuck with me, so I'm starting this collection over!)


If you find Mahler difficult to get into, start with the songs, so you can experience his uniquely concentrated lyricism without the extended and idiosyncratic form of his symphonic works. I recommend the Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen and the Ruckertlieder in particular, and don't forget that you can jump into his Des Knaben Wunderhorn settings whenever and wherever you like, because it's not meant to be played or listened straight through.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have never listened to Sibelius.
Berlioz is not a favourite of mine, but I have Symphonie Fantastique. Who doesn't?
Shostakovich. Do you have time to read a book ;-) I'd say his Chamber Symphonies, all of his Concertos, his String Quartets...
Mahler. Symphonies 4, 5, 7, 8, 9; Des Knaben Wunderhorn (both the orchestral and piano versions), Lied von der Erde


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> Shostakovich. Do you have time to read a book ;-) I'd say his Chamber Symphonies, all of his Concertos, his String Quartets...


Want to break into his symphonies? A radical suggestion: His 15th. Wear headphones...


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique first (obviously), Nuits d'ete, Corsair Overture are neat fun - wouldn't recommend requiem or harold for starting out

Sibelius 2 Symphony and Violin Concerto - other symphonies are either a bit dull or complex for the tyro

Shostakovich Symphonies 5 and 10 and selected quartets which others can tell you about (what are the Chamber symphonies?? Is this confusion w Schoenberg?) - don't whatever you do listen to Symphonies 7, 11 and 12 at any time ever ;-)

Surely Mahler 5 is the way in? It's consistently strongest (for me at least)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Want to break into his symphonies? A radical suggestion: His 15th. Wear headphones...


I like that one a lot. I think I have 8 of his symphonies and I keep getting more. DSCH is addictive ;-)



dgee said:


> what are the Chamber symphonies?? Is this confusion w Schoenberg?) - don't whatever you do listen to Symphonies 7, 11 and 12 at any time ever ;-)


Shostakovich's Chamber Symphonies are transcriptions done by Rudolf Barshai of a few String Quartets. Beautifully done.

I like 7, but I don't know 11 and 12 yet.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

this is deleted this is deleted


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

-Sibelius 
Violin concerto, Tapiola, Symphony 2

-Berlioz 
Sinfonie fantastique, Les nuits d'ete, Harold en Italie

-Shostakovich 
Symphony 5, String quartet 8, Piano quintet

-Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde, Kindertotenlieder, Symphony 4

Not necessarily my 3 favourites (although at least close), but I think good starting points.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

mstar said:


> Mstar in! I don't know where to start listening concerning the following composers! What are the best works by these guys, because though I have heard _some_ of their music, I want to get to know it well, so give me the *best* works, in your opinion, please!!:
> 
> -*Sibelius*
> 
> ...


Rule of thumb:
Go to Arkivmusic.com.
Find the composer you're interested in.
Identify their most-recorded works.
Listen to those ones.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

-*Sibelius* : Symphony 2. Or Finlandia, for Sibelius beginners.  (Has once been somewhat unkindly described as "Wagner for children."  )

-*Berlioz* : Avoid if you're sober. 

-*Shostakovich* : Piano concerto 2, Symphonies 5 and 9. And the string quartets are glorious.

-*Mahler* : Symphonies 1, 4 and 5 are quite accessible, methinks.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

brianvds said:


> -*Sibelius* : Symphony 2. Or Finlandia, for Sibelius beginners.  (Has once been somewhat unkindly described as "Wagner for children."  )


Yeah, because I hear Finlandia has a sword fight with a dragon in it. People in glass houses...

sheesh.


----------

